# On a 'stickier' note~!



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Well I'm glad Yuki's lip issue doesn't seem to be effecting his boy time! 

This is the second time I've gotten him out and discovered a massive rock hard clump of hair! (Normally it's a lot smaller). He only just had a foot, tummy and face wash the night before as well! :roll:

Too funny not to share, especially when people have been asking about their boy habits recently, well here's what can be a normal night encounter! :lol: 
~Still, I wouldn't change him for the world, just look at that innocent little face ^.^


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

You can probably notice it better in this photo lol


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

Poor baby ): I'm glad to hear he's still acting normal though!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Reminds me of the movie "Something about Mary" LOL


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Haha, I was going to title it, "Something about Yuki!" as exactly what it reminded me of too! Wasn't sure if anyone would have gotten it :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an absolutely adorable baby!!!!!


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

Aww thank you Shetland! ^.^


----------

